# Samsung Galaxy View 18.4 tablet



## pmountford (Oct 25, 2015)

Interested to hear about this Android based tablet - rumoured to be released in the not too distant future. Rather pleased with my cheepo Hannspree 13" tablet for controlling Cubase through Lemur but now I've started filling the screen up with useful shortcuts then this 18.4 tablet looks rather interesting:

http://www.stuff.tv/me/news/samsungs-184in-galaxy-view-tablet-breaks-cover

Shame it's only 1080p but then again that should be reflected in price - I guess it doesn't need a retina display for Lemur usage...


----------



## Audio Birdi (Oct 25, 2015)

I'd find this useful. I wish more tablets of this size would come out for Windows, as I'd potentially replace my laptop with one. Lemur on a 18.4" screen is very enticing .


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 25, 2015)

Wait! Lemur would work on this? I thought it would only work on iPads.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah, Lemur works fine on Android tablets!

If you want nothing more than a Lemur touch surface then an Android tablet is an affordable way in. Much less useful for any other musical tasks, unfortunately, and the tablet ecosystem on Android in general is fairly weak, but I could easily see this or an old Nexus 10 (which can be had for cheap) making a great Lemur command centre.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 25, 2015)

Lemur works fine here on Android - I use the iPad for controlling the sample libraries which does the job equally. I wouldn't take my cheepo Android tablet out of the studio - there's a big difference in quality/durablilty over the iPad for other uses - but more than adequate for running Lemur. 

Slight scaling issue on my device which means that Lemur sees this as 480p not 960p so I hope the native 1080p resolution is recognised in the Galaxy View simply because there's a minimum pixel size that Lemur allows you to create so with an 18" screen the buttons could potentially be on the big size - but this may just be my Hannspree device issue rather than Android specific.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Oct 25, 2015)

And in my experience it even runs better on Android, with even the oldest Android devices able to easily handle very complex interfaces.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 25, 2015)

Was looking at this the other day. Was interested till I heard they made a lot of hardware compromises on it to keep the costs down and that compared to the S2 9.7, it's not worth the price.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 25, 2015)

I guess it depends whether you want it for other tasks aswell - but if it's just going to be used to run Lemur do you really need the latest cpu etc?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 25, 2015)

How much do you think these will be when they're released?


----------



## tack (Oct 25, 2015)

pmountford said:


> Shame it's only 1080p but then again that should be reflected in price - I guess it doesn't need a retina display for Lemur usage...


This would have replaced my Tab S for sheet music, but not at 1080p. At this resolution I can only assume they're targeting consumers who mainly just want a portable tv. A shame indeed.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 25, 2015)

Not even sure about release date yet or indeed specs so it's difficult to guess a price. Also because there's nothing at this size they could offer it at a premium. If I had to guess though I'd say it could be around $600 because other than the screen it's hardly cutting edge.. But that's just my estimate - don't hold me to it!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been thinking about replacing my 23" touchscreen with an iPad but one of the big reasons that I haven't is I think it looks rather impressive to have a big touchscreen. This would definitely solve that issue! I hope it isn't too expensive.


----------



## Jan16 (Oct 26, 2015)

I wish Samsung would have put Windows 10 on the tablet.
But even with Android it could be tempting if the tablet can also be used as a monitor (HDMI in).


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 26, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I've been thinking about replacing my 23" touchscreen with an iPad but one of the big reasons that I haven't is I think it looks rather impressive to have a big touchscreen. This would definitely solve that issue! I hope it isn't too expensive.



What are you using on your 23" touchscreen? Lemur? Or touch OSC? Those touchscreens dont have any software right? They are just screens? How are you connecting it? Does it require a computer to run?
Thanks!


----------



## pmountford (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like I was a dollar out..oh well, can't be right all the time - preorder price is $599

http://www.stuff.tv/news/samsungs-huge-galaxy-view-tablet-sells-599-says-preorder-page


----------



## pmountford (Oct 26, 2015)

@ChristopherDoucet Yes, you're right, the touchscreens don't necessarily have an os (although I have seen all-in-one PC's that have either/or Android/Windows). If you're running a 23" touchscreen you need to either have a PC connected and run an Android emulator or buy a cheep Android media box. From discussions previously the emulator route was not deemed that successful, although that may have changed. This is one reason why I like the tablet route - it's self contained (and much thinner than some of the touchscreen monitors out there - atleast the one I tried) and has WIFI that just plugs into your adhoc network. And once you finally have it setup it's pretty solid.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 26, 2015)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> What are you using on your 23" touchscreen? Lemur? Or touch OSC? Those touchscreens dont have any software right? They are just screens? How are you connecting it? Does it require a computer to run?
> Thanks!


Just running Emulator Pro on my slave. It doesn't look as nice as Lemur of TouchOSC which is one of the reasons that I'd like to get an iPad or Android to replace it. I've never tried using an Android emulator so maybe that could work.


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Everyone. Just got my Galaxy View... Installed Lemur with a custom template and C_brains (Which is fantastic!). Runs like a charm!
The resolution is Full HD.. so not really high compared to some mobile devices. But because of the huge screen you can really put a bunch of macros there!
Really recommend it


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks fantastic - How is C_Brains to use?


----------



## Mystic (Mar 4, 2016)

Damn, that looks very nice! Wonder how it compares to TouchDAW


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Mar 4, 2016)

ricoderks said:


> Hey Everyone. Just got my Galaxy View... Installed Lemur with a custom template and C_brains (Which is fantastic!). Runs like a charm!
> The resolution is Full HD.. so not really high compared to some mobile devices. But because of the huge screen you can really put a bunch of macros there!
> Really recommend it


That's C-Brains?, I don't recognize it. I mean I know you've customized it, but how much of that is cbrains and how much is custom?


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 4, 2016)

No, this is my custom Lemur template for Cubase! C_brains is on another tab at the right top of the screen 
As far as i know its not recommended to costumize c_brains yet. I believe they are planning that for future updates... correct me if i'm wrong! But the resolution of C_brains was designed for iPad. So everything is a little bit smaller in the center of the screen. Not a big problem in my opinion  just have a small issue at the moment with the pitch/velocity selector at the moment. But i'm pretty sure I did something wrong. Asked the Midi Kinetics staff about it... so that'll be solved quickly I guess.


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 4, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Damn, that looks very nice! Wonder how it compares to TouchDAW


If im correct, touchdaw is more like a mackie control emulator with a xy pad and piano. Dont know if you can make your own layout. I tried to use touchOSC instead on the galaxy view. But there is no rotate screen detector in the tablet, it is always horizontal. Problem was that touchdaw started in vertical mode for me. So there were 2 big black bars on the left and right side. Tried to fix it with several lock rotation apps for android but no luck.... besides that i think you can pretty much do the same like you can with lemur. Besides the whole physics module in lemur.


----------



## Karsten Laser (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Rico,
just saw your Lemur Setup on your Galaxy View - looks f*cking great!
How did you connect it to you computer - via Midi or WiFi? 
Which Android Version are you running, is your computer a Mac or a PC?
Thank you very much for a short info! Kind regards from Germany! Karsten


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 15, 2017)

Karsten Laser said:


> Hi Rico,
> just saw your Lemur Setup on your Galaxy View - looks f*cking great!
> How did you connect it to you computer - via Midi or WiFi?
> Which Android Version are you running, is your computer a Mac or a PC?
> Thank you very much for a short info! Kind regards from Germany! Karsten


I actually have the same question! The good news is, it has a separate power supply, so you can charge it with the USB connected to a USB hub. But I really prefer to send all midi devices to my iconnectivity 4+ interface. This sadly does not support android, but it does recognize any class compliant midi USB device connected to it. So, I suppose, it must be possible to connect the Galaxy View to the PC/Mac and somehow receive and send midi to and from it. Does anyone know, wether the android could sort of fake a class compliant device via the USB port? Thanks!


----------



## Karsten Laser (Mar 15, 2017)

After trying out, reading a lot and even talking to Android App developers this is what I know at the moment:
Only Android 6 and later offers the MIDI over USB Mode. (And it seems that you then have only 1 MIDI Port, maybe someone can confirm or correct this?)
The Galaxy does not support Android 6 and theres is no info if and when it might be.
If an app has drivers for devices like Midi Interfaces built in - no problems. This is the case for Lemur on iOS.
I bought the ik multimedia MIDI iRig2 including the offical OTG Adapter but Lemur does not recognise it because there is no driver. According to an App developer its not possible to install drivers (like on a computer) which then can be used by the apps on Android.. At the moment I'm running Lemurs Midi Connection over WiFI which is a pain. It's slow and buggy and i have to restart Lemur 10 times a day because the Midi Connection is lost. 
There are rumours about another 18" tablet w/ Android 6 which might be released in June 2017. Otherwise going to an ipad is another option.
Did not think its this complicated


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 15, 2017)

Karsten Laser said:


> After trying out, reading a lot and even talking to Android App developers this is what I know at the moment:
> Only Android 6 and later offers the MIDI over USB Mode. (And it seems that you then have only 1 MIDI Port, maybe someone can confirm or correct this?)
> The Galaxy does not support Android 6 and theres is no info if and when it might be.
> If an app has drivers for devices like Midi Interfaces built in - no problems. This is the case for Lemur on iOS.
> ...


Oh! So, this tablet doesn't even support a USB to midi interface? One midi port would do it for me, as I just need this for Lemur and for my purposes one port will provide enough midi commands. If this only works via wifi, it is really a shame for android ... years behind iOS in that regard!
I already got an iPad and it's fine for controllers and what not. But I am craving for a really large surface for Cubase commands etc ... Hz style, you know.  This looks fine for that purpose, but I really want it to run stable without loosing the connection. iconnectivity 4+ worked wonders for me in that regard! I have not have a single incident of something not working due to no midi connection, since I bought it ...


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Jan 23, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can find out how to HARDWIRE connect my Galaxy 18" tablet into Lemur Daemon? the USB cable into the computer didnt seem to make a difference.


----------



## mburellmusic (Jan 24, 2018)

You can't use the Lemur Daemon with Windows. Well...it doesn't provide any ports, though it will still show the connections. On iOS you can do a direct USB connection. You should ask the MIDI Kinetics guys. I know they don't "officially" support Android, but of course I have used Android with their stuff just fine. Lemur works on both.


----------



## Karsten Laser (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry for m late response :(
As USB Midi does not work withe the Galaxy and Android 5 I use the Samsung USBToEthernet Adapter which works great.

Good luck figuring out!


----------



## MLP Aarts (Feb 8, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Hey Everyone. Just got my Galaxy View... Installed Lemur with a custom template and C_brains (Which is fantastic!). Runs like a charm!
> The resolution is Full HD.. so not really high compared to some mobile devices. But because of the huge screen you can really put a bunch of macros there!
> Really recommend it



Hi Rico,

Really love your Lemur template. Care to share it? I'm a Logic Pro user (also from the Netherlands..) but sure can use a lot of the commands.


----------



## Kevin Smithers (Jul 16, 2019)

Karsten Laser said:


> Sorry for m late response :(
> As USB Midi does not work withe the Galaxy and Android 5 I use the Samsung USBToEthernet Adapter which works great.
> 
> Good luck figuring out!



Hey Karsten,

Figuring how to do this exact same thing at the moment but having a hard time getting the Galaxy View to "speak" to Osculator on my host Mac Pro. How did you manage to do this?
I'm coming out of the micro USB port on the Galaxy view, through the usb/ethernet adapter, into my gigabit switch (where my host and slave PC are connected). I checked the adapter and it works fine when connected to the internet ethernet, but when connected to the gigabit switch it seems to not be able to connect properly. Any idea?









Plugable USB 2.0 OTG Micro-B to 10/100 Ethernet Adapter


Add a wired ethernet connection to your OTG Micro B enabled phone or laptop with the Plugable USB2-OTGE100 adapter.




plugable.com












5-Port Gigabit Easy Smart Switch


5-Port Gigabit Easy Smart Switch, Plug and Play, Intelligent Management, Desktop, Wall-Mounting, Sturdy Metal Casing, Shielded Ports, Green Technology, Gigabit




www.tp-link.com


----------



## Karsten Laser (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey Kevin,
i don't use Osculator and I dont know exactly what that is.
I run the "Lemur Daemon" App for Mac OS X for connecting Lemur on the Galalxy to my MacPro.
Below you find pictures of the settings both on the Galaxy and my Mac.

Hope that helps and goodl luck! Best, Karsten


----------



## MLP Aarts (Aug 7, 2019)

Kevin Smithers said:


> Hey Karsten,
> 
> Figuring how to do this exact same thing at the moment but having a hard time getting the Galaxy View to "speak" to Osculator on my host Mac Pro. How did you manage to do this?
> I'm coming out of the micro USB port on the Galaxy view, through the usb/ethernet adapter, into my gigabit switch (where my host and slave PC are connected). I checked the adapter and it works fine when connected to the internet ethernet, but when connected to the gigabit switch it seems to not be able to connect properly. Any idea?
> ...



I have the Galaxy connected by Wifi, and Osculator works great. Just make sure you have the right IP address of the computer running Osculator set in the settings of Lemur on the Galaxy. I choose port 9000.

I'm planning to buy the USB to ethernet adapter, as Wifi can be slow and sometimes messages are missed.


----------

